# How do you switch kibble and how often????



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

I have been reading many threads that say people switch dog foods among some of the top brands. How do you do this and how often and why? I think I know the transition s/b about 2 weeks. But then how long should they stay on the food and if they like it should I switch. This is all new to me. I'm just now switching from Wellness Core to Innova Evo Red Meat. 

And, how do you switch the wet food. Do I put a little of both in the bowl?? Just not clear how to do this. Thanks for your input!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

You'll want to take about 2 weeks of mixing the foods together to make the switch. You'll start with about 75% of the old, 25% of the new and then start slowly increasing the new and decreasing the old. With Evo, you won't have to feed as much since it has higher fat and protein and calorie content per kibble, so be sure to monitor your dogs' weight and adjust the amounts accordingly. 

People like to switch between high quality dog foods every few months because it gives their dogs a variety of different protein sources and dogs usually thrive on variety. 

As far as the canned food goes, mixing both together in the same bowl is a good idea if you have the patience for that. Either that or you can just start with a smaller amount of the new canned food to get their system acclimated to it. Do you feed the cans as a meal by itself or with dry?


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

rannmiller said:


> As far as the canned food goes, mixing both together in the same bowl is a good idea if you have the patience for that. Either that or you can just start with a smaller amount of the new canned food to get their system acclimated to it. Do you feed the cans as a meal by itself or with dry?


I give them wet food every so often not everyday or anything like that. And, not with their dry food. I just wasn't sure how to do it.

Thanks so much for the info. I always wondered how to transition dog foods. I will do this as well w/the kibble.


----------



## ILuvLabs (Oct 27, 2008)

I switch dry food every time I buy another bag or maybe every other time. I only buy the small bags because I home cook but I do use 1/4-1/2 c of dry in each meal, mixed with the home cooked.

Some people keep their dogs on the same dry food for life......I imagine the dog must be pretty bored but whatever. If it works, I say go for it.:smile:

Sadly, it took the pet food recall of '07 for me to do tons of research & learn more than I ever wanted to know about commercial pet food. This is what prompted me to start home cooking. However, I do like her to have a little crunch in with each meal, not all soft stuff.

It's getting harder & harder to find a good, safe dry food these days!


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm going to have to do a whole lot more research on raw now that I'm learning so much about nutrition for dogs.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Haha yeah that's how I got into it.


----------



## STPFAN (Feb 5, 2009)

I feed both bags of Orijen Reg. Adult & Orijen 6 Fresh Fish and alternate them daily....no diarhea ever!


----------



## lorih1770 (Jun 17, 2008)

I think it depends on the dog too. Switching foods doesn't seem to bother mine. I usually mix the two foods for just a few days while switching and they don't have any problems.


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

I home cook for one my dogs. She has had a rough start with her digestive system but she loves my cooking! And it doesn't upset her either. OK ran, plug your ears! I also mix 1/2 cup of Abady with her home cooked and she loves it and is growing and looking good!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Good for you, I'm glad your dog is getting some real food as the main part of her diet. More dogs could benefit from owners like you.


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

Thank you for your responses. I have been able to switch w/out too much of a problem. No diarrhea just a little soft stool for a couple of days and then it's ok.


----------

